# SoCal Meet: What Location Suits You?!



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Okay...since the first one got screwed up due to my extreme incompetence, I'm going to re-post a poll here. 

We want to find out what location suits you for the meet scheduled for August Second.

A Large, Open Park, such as Mile Square Park (Where the 240SX BBQ was held)

The Beach, It would give a summer-type Atmosphere, you can work on your tan, etc. 

Other. If you have another suggestion for where we could hold the meet, Let us know!!!! 

I don't care, just do something! -- Self Explanitory.

-Sam


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Thanks for the effort Sam... sorry can't be more help right now. You doing good!


----------



## martin_g34 (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks for all of your hard work Sam.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

you have to factor in as well that the park might have parking charges as well.

Good Job Sam.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

*It has been decided!!!*

AznVirus, Teknokid and I have come up with a decision on where the meet is going to be held (you can all hold your applause now :-D). We decided Mile Square Park, because we are going to have people coming up from San Diego County, as well as people from Los Angeles County, and Orange County. We figured that it would be the best bet for the meet. We will have a BBQ, details on that will be announced shortly. Sound good? I hope so. 

-Sam


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

In the interests of keeping things on-topic, I am going to close this thread. Please post all replies to http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=867

Thanks y'all 

-Sam


----------

